# Are they having a laugh?



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Comment on BBC News today, I believe a quote from Dr Archbishop Dozyface (doesnt matter who said it but how dumb is this) along the lines of 'Some people dont relate to UK Law'.

Well, I dont particularly relate to the speed limits so I want to operate to a different set of laws where I can go as fast as I fucking like regardless of the fact that I live in the UK and it has a set of laws already.

Anyone wants me I'll be doing 100mph through my village with impunity, after all, I dont relate to UK traffic laws so why should I abide by them?

I havent caught this fella's actual comments so wont comment on his personal blather, I just cant believe anyone thinks that not relating to a law is an excuse not to abide by it. For fucks sake. :?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

We have one law in OUR country, the law which governs all, not every one except Muslims. Fit in or [email protected]@k off is the order of the day.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

agree


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

i'm a bit confused at the moment, dunno why we muslims need special laws?? Part of Islamic teachings is to accept the laws of where you live, and to be fair theres nothing wrong with the UK justice system. I'll be interested to see what laws they propose to change, it'll probably relate to matrimonial stuff i reckon - but then what happens? Do you automatically get Sharia law if you're muslim, or do both parties have to agree to a sharia ruling if they so want? I suppose it's not so bad if these laws apply (as i'm sure they will) to civil matters e.g. marriage, and only get used when both parties want it, but i still don't see how it's 'inevitable' or even why its needed?

anybody know anymore about it?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

This makes my fucking bloody boil!!!! :evil:

As trevor says fit in or fuck off!!

Minority rules and it's about time the minority, who is now the british public, stood up and change the way this fucking country is going!! :evil: :x :evil: :x :evil:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

To the Archbishop of Canterbury...

SHUT UP, M8


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think "When in Rome..." is the polite way of putting it. :wink:

Fortunately the C of E is not involved in lthe UK legistlative process. :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

garyc said:


> I think "When in Rome..." is the polite way of putting it. :wink:
> 
> Fortunately the C of E is not involved in lthe UK legistlative process. :roll:


Why be polite Gary, it's about time IMO that something was done instead of treating everyone exept jo public with kid gloves!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

zedman said:


> i'm a bit confused at the moment, dunno why we muslims need special laws?? Part of Islamic teachings is to accept the laws of where you live, and to be fair theres nothing wrong with the UK justice system. I'll be interested to see what laws they propose to change, it'll probably relate to matrimonial stuff i reckon - but then what happens? Do you automatically get Sharia law if you're muslim, or do both parties have to agree to a sharia ruling if they so want? I suppose it's not so bad if these laws apply (as i'm sure they will) to civil matters e.g. marriage, and only get used when both parties want it, but i still don't see how it's 'inevitable' or even why its needed?
> 
> anybody know anymore about it?


Exactly! Why doesn't the AB of C worry more about his own falling congregations instead of making unwelcome comments about others.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Why do we put up with these Tossers. This is Great Britain live here abide by our laws or FUCK off. WE need an uprising and shoot these fuckers :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I think "When in Rome..." is the polite way of putting it. :wink:
> ...


Well i figure that as soon as any strong political language is used, we play into the hands of the various right wing BNPs of this world; the Race Card is played; and the actual point is lost in the ensuing trugid debate about racism.

The actual point is that Parliament makes the laws of this land. The police, lawyers and courts etc then enforce, process, interpret and decide upon trangressions of the law - and there is no room for cultural law anywhere or any time. So those that don't like our system and are lucky enough to be at liberty to return to their home nation state to enjoy such dubious benefits that they feel Sharia (?) law may offer them. Should do so poste haste. They will not be missed by many.

ie **** off


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

:lol: :lol: nice one Gary, did make me chuckle!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

To be fair this has been bleated by a middle class, white OAP who mistakenly believes that there is a higher power who gives a shit about him and his fellow jesus jockeys. I (I havent seen a telly since Wednesday so I may be wrong) havent seen any Muslims mention it?

I'm more than happy for a seperate set of laws to be introduced for anyone, so long as I can be in a group that has its own set of laws too. I can think of a few right now, a law allowing me to batter middle lane hogs at the side of the road (I realise the irony of trying to batter middle lane hogs at the side of the road, by definition it cant be done) would be a good start. Being allowed to take potshots at dumbass Dr Bishop fellas would a good one too.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

My religion does not allow me to go slower than 90mph..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Now, I know that we shouldn't judge by appearances, but - really - does anyone take him seriously ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Now, I know that we shouldn't judge by appearances, but - really - does anyone take him seriously ???


Looks too much like this man:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I must admit to feeling a bit sorry for Rowan Williams. He is a well-respected theologian who's spent much of his life in the cosy confines of lecture rooms and the Church of Wales.

I don't think he's got to grips with the fact that when he now speaks, his comments are those of the head of the Church of England, and should take account of the many practical factors involved in the arguments rather than be based on pure theory.

(Hell's teeth, that sounds very sensible for a Friday evening - time for a pint!  )


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

all religion <shakes head>


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Multiprocess said:


> This makes my fucking bloody boil!!!! :evil:
> 
> As trevor says fit in or fuck off!!
> 
> Minority rules and it's about time the minority, who is now the british public, stood up and change the way this fucking country is going!! :evil: :x :evil: :x :evil:


Completely agree!!

Fit in or fuck off!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

mde-tt said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > This makes my fucking bloody boil!!!! :evil:
> ...


Seconded

I was sent this E-Mail John Howard the ex aussi PM said:

Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia, as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks.

Separately, Howard angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying he supported spy agencies monitoring the nation's mosques. Quote: ' IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT. Take It Or Leave It. I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians.'

' This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom'

' We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society, learn the language!'

' Most Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.'

' We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why. All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.'

' This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom,

' THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.'

' If you aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country YOU accepted.'


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

jbell said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Yep - that's nailed it for me!

To me, there doesn't seem to be anything at all wrong with what he said - although I'm sure some PC mob will think that it infringes upon their human rights blah blah blah..................


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The AB of C - what a twat [smiley=dunce2.gif]

May be he should have a go at living under Sharia law for a while, and have his head chopped off for being non muslim*

Mind you, can't wait for Rory Bremner to take the piss out of him - should provide months of entertainment :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zedman said:


> to be fair theres nothing wrong with the UK justice system.


I'm not sure i'd agree with that. Criminals seems to have the upper hand these days with the justice systems. I do think it all needs a review, but its a tightening of some of these silly laws we seem to have rather than an opting out of the nations laws based on ones region.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


>


Would you trust him to baby sit???


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

So the next step will be to offer laws a la carte or pick 'n' mix. You choose the ones you like and align with and that becomes you personalized law-book. How about if someone agrees to have a marriage under shaira law, but later changes their mind and switches to UK law so that they can dump one of their wives.

Is the AC of C loosing the plot completely? GROOAAAAAANNNN!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I think that the A-B of C is far less naive and far more "enlightened" than people seem to realise. This discussion is being focussed on what are to most people the more radical elements of what he said. In reality he is trying to undermine the whole legislative system in the UK. As a nation we are able to separate government, religion and culture. This has enabled people of differing beliefs and backgrounds to live in relative harmony for several hundred years. Where cultural or religious beliefs dictate either political policy or law then enevitably someone somewhere will be offended or prohibited from doing something that they feel they should be able to. There are numerous examples of people living in states where some laws are based on religious doctrine and enevitably cause suffering.

What the A-B of C wants to see is a return to a time where the church had a voice. Unfortunately it was a voice that called for witch hunts, burning at the stake and religious persecution. The world has moved on.

We no-longer accept the word of men wearing dresses that only work on Sundays.

Thank God.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ag said:


> I think that the A-B of C is far less naive and far more "enlightened" than people seem to realise. This discussion is being focussed on what are to most people the more radical elements of what he said. In reality he is trying to undermine the whole legislative system in the UK. As a nation we are able to separate government, religion and culture. This has enabled people of differing beliefs and backgrounds to live in relative harmony for several hundred years. Where cultural or religious beliefs dictate either political policy or law then enevitably someone somewhere will be offended or prohibited from doing something that they feel they should be able to. There are numerous examples of people living in states where some laws are based on religious doctrine and enevitably cause suffering.
> 
> What the A-B of C wants to see is a return to a time where the church had a voice. Unfortunately it was a voice that called for witch hunts, burning at the stake and religious persecution. The world has moved on.
> 
> ...


Oh they have a voice already, unfortunately it talks shite and no one is listening.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

To bring it down to a more personal level and the logical extension of introducing some elements of Islamic law into UK legislation would result in the banning of Bacon Sarnies. The Poll Tax riots would seem as little more than a minor disagreement if they tried to do that!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ag said:


> To bring it down to a more personal level and the logical extension of introducing some elements of Islamic law into UK legislation would result in the banning of Bacon Sarnies. The Poll Tax riots would seem as little more than a minor disagreement if they tried to do that!


OMG! 

I was once early for a meeting so searched around the area for a sarnie shop to get some breakfast. Saw one and didnt pay attention to its sign.

Popped in, 'Do you do bacon sandwiches?' says I. 'No, sorry' says the man behind the counter. 'I'll have an egg sandwich then please' says I. Pays and leaves.

It was only moments later, sat on a wall outside that I looked back at the shop and realised I was smack in the middle of Manchester's Jewish area and it was a Jewish bakers.

Oh how I laughed. :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Leg said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > To bring it down to a more personal level and the logical extension of introducing some elements of Islamic law into UK legislation would result in the banning of Bacon Sarnies. The Poll Tax riots would seem as little more than a minor disagreement if they tried to do that!
> ...


So how was that for a measured, reasonable response from the Jewish baker who may have thought you were trying to offend him. Imagine if you had done the same in the middle of an Islamic area - you would now be in hiding with a jihad on your life.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ag said:
> ...


I actually went back in and apologised and he just laughed, thought it was funny which was nice. I was proper embarrassed. 

He didnt like it when i went back in after my meeting for soem lunch and asked for a pork pie though. Always go a step too far dont you Leg. :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Leg said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I dare you to try to buy a beefburger in Oldham. :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

jbell said:


> Seconded
> 
> I was sent this E-Mail John Howard the ex aussi PM said:
> 
> ...


Interesting this. In relation to the thread ie what appears to be a continual sop to PC do gooders, I agree with the sentiment.

Although let's be clear, the idiot vicar has been misquoted.

But in respect to Australia, what he seems to be saying is that the white europeans should put up with the Aborigines or fuck off :? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just to lighten the mood you might wanna listen to this...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 90#1158690

Cheers

Rich


----------

